# Ever get your pass pulled?



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Unless you were a dick to him, it sounds like he overreacted big time. I've never had my pass pulled though.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Rocketbass88 said:


> Unless you were a dick to him, it sounds like he overreacted big time. I've never had my pass pulled though.


No, I was cool about it and did everything he said because I always try to help give snowboarding a good reputation. He defenitly overreacted. He was an older man and probably didn't understand what I was doing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Technine Icon said:


> No, I was cool about it and did everything he said because I always try to help give snowboarding a good reputation. He defenitly overreacted. He was an older man and probably didn't understand what I was doing.


Or he is just one of the skiers that will not accept snowboarding. Sounds like you caught him on a bad day. Id recommend talking to the resort and explaining your situation.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

wow that is so whack, over at Bear the only reason you'd get your pass pulled is maybe for blazing on the lift or getting into fights.

You'r just riding tho and doing what is fun for snowboarding...I think you should've complained to someone else working there that hes a complete douchebag


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Doesn't sound like you fought it much. Not saying you're downplaying what you did, but if I had my pass pulled for something that I thought was BS, I would have taken it to farther to see if I could plead my case or call the guy out for being an idiot.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

yeah I would definitely be a little more upset than you seem.

I would have been requesting to talk to superiors immediately.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

If they did that I would fight it all the way asking for supervisor and what not if I know I did nothing wrong. If that still didn't work, I'd take the pass off willingly for them and stick it down my ass before handing it back to them, then they can have it all they want for all I care.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> Doesn't sound like you fought it much. Not saying you're downplaying what you did, but if I had my pass pulled for something that I thought was BS, I would have taken it to farther to see if I could plead my case or call the guy out for being an idiot.


I would fight it, but that's not the first time i've had my pass pulled at this mountain so I'm pretty sure they would use that against me. The other two times that I got it pulled were for spraying people(thought it would be cool after watching MFM's optimistic part, lol) and riding off the trail through some old growth forest that they have to protect. Besides I got a good 3 hours of riding before I got into this conflict and the conditions sucked anyways.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

are we talking day or season pass?


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

Technine Icon said:


> I got it pulled were for spraying people(thought it would be cool after watching MFM's optimistic part, lol) .


lol whenever i spray people i think of that video


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

idk about your mountain but, at hunter, if you lose your pass you could pay like $20 for a new one. so if the resortt doesnt give u it back. try that maybe?


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

redlude97 said:


> are we talking day or season pass?


Just a day pass and I got about 3 hours of riding in anyways.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

TheBigL420 said:


> idk about your mountain but, at hunter, if you lose your pass you could pay like $20 for a new one. so if the resortt doesnt give u it back. try that maybe?


Thats only if you lose the card and its not taken away from you by ski patrol.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> lol whenever i spray people i think of that video


same, whenever I get bored on the hill or run into someone doing something they shouldn't be doing in the park I spray them. I'll always remember that part whenever I do it. 

I've never had my pass pulled, and i've done my fair share of dickhead things in my day. Smoke pot on the lift, got into fights, spraying people, going too fast on the beginner runs, ducking the ropes. All things that I feel very safe and confident doing but to an observer who wanted to freak out these things could look pretty dangerous.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

stoepstyle said:


> Thats only if you lose the card and its not taken away from you by ski patrol.


yeahh but theyy dontt knoww thatt =]


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

sometimes I have to think twice about ducking ropes because of my season pass, much more expensive to get that one pulled =(


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

redlude97 said:


> sometimes I have to think twice about ducking ropes because of my season pass, much more expensive to get that one pulled =(


thats why my pass isnt visible...


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

bakesale said:


> All things that I feel very safe and confident doing but to an observer who wanted to freak out these things could look pretty dangerous.


Yeah, I agree. I'm always in control and really aware of whats going on around me. To an observer I might look reckless, buT I know what I'm doing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

beginning of the season, me and my frinds ducked ropes because only 4 trails were open. got caught, $250 dollar season passes pulled on the second day. oops. the ski patrol dude was an uptight 80 year old fossil on skis and said i had an attitude. my friend and i told him to suck one and left.

next day talked to the owner, had to pay a $50 dollar fine, say sorry, and got our season passes back, because it was only the second day of the season. my mom was ripped about the $50 dollars though. =/

P.S. small mountains don't like it when you duck ropes.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

//NHboarder// said:


> P.S. small mountains don't like it when you duck ropes.


Yeah, the first time I got my ticket pulled it was at this small mountain, Wachusett. All of the woods around the trails is "Old Growth" and is protected by some conservation group, so when I got caught ducking the ropes they weren't to happy.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm going to say something crazy here. And I'm sure I'll get flamed since it is so WILDLY off the wall. How about you don't break the rules? My guess is they won't pull your pass if you don't violate the bright orange signs posted ever 10 feet that tell you what you are about to do is against the rules...


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> I'm going to say something crazy here. And I'm sure I'll get flamed since it is so WILDLY off the wall. How about you don't break the rules? My guess is they won't pull your pass if you don't violate the bright orange signs posted ever 10 feet that tell you what you are about to do is against the rules...


Flick......Don't be stupid


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

well are there signs that say "Do not hit this fun looking side hit" or "Nose bonking this sign is prohibited" ?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

//NHboarder// said:


> Flick......Don't be stupid


I'm such a buzz kill, right? :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Enigmatic said:


> "Nose bonking this sign is prohibited" ?


I would definitely steal that sign and hang it in my room :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Naw, you don`t have an attitude....:laugh::laugh::laugh::cheeky4:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well we weren't giving him attitude before we told him to suck one, i called him sir and all that bull. all i said was that it was perfectly covered and i dont see why its roped up. 

the dudes name was jerry and i go to this mountain so much i know most of the ski patrol people. nobody really likes jerry but i guess they feel bad if they fire him. but now if i see him while snowboarding i yell to him saying "What up Jer Bear." and he'll normally respond, "pay attention" or "Slow down."  i love jerry...sometimes

and where we went wasn't back country or anything like that, just a roped off trail.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

got a link to this?

I got it pulled were for spraying people(thought it would be cool after watching MFM's optimistic part, lol) .


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

fossilX said:


> got a link to this?
> 
> I got it pulled were for spraying people(thought it would be cool after watching MFM's optimistic part, lol) .


Heres the link. He starts doing it around 20 secs. YouTube - Marc Frank Montoya


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Nearly got my pass pulled today at Cypress. I had never ridden their park before because it looks kinda lame but today i figured i'd give it a go. When I ride into the park some Ski patrol dipshit starts yelling at me that I need a helmet. So I get pissed off and ride through the park off to the side, not hitting any features. The asshole follows me down to the bottom and starts beaking off to me about how he is going to pull my pass for not obeying the rules. I told him to fuck off and that I didn't hit any features in the park and rode out as safely as I could. We get into a shouting match and I eventually demand to see his supervisor. Things get so heated up that I unstrapped my board and took of my goggles/gloves to get ready to knock the fucker out. He was beaking off saying I'm a bad person and I need to watch my language, and that he was going to pull my pass because I don't respect him. He even said to me "Who do you think you are, George Washington?" After me shouting to him a few times in front of everyone to bring me his goddamn supervisor he finally backs down and says that he will remember my face.

I believe that I was in the right here, he said I couldn't ride the park without a helmet so I didn't. I rode out safely, off to the side, not hitting a single feature. I think its the shittiest policy ive ever seen and no resort i have ever been to has this policy except for Cypress (which I was oblivious to up until today). It should be up to us to decide wether or not we should wear a helmet, I understand that its private property and they can make the rules as they please but it's a bullshit policy and as long as they are accepting Government money for the Olympics they should respect the wishes of guests and not mouth off to them. 

I wrote an email to Cypress expressing my dissatisfaction with their guest relations and said I wouldn't be back anytime soon unless I get an apology from that asshole. 

If you are ever up at Cypress and see some ski patrol geek wearing glasses, talking with a French accent with the nametag "Reban" Give him a big middle finger for me.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

what the hell, sounds like he was really picking a fight with you...thats a total dick move.

I think at a proper establishment you should be able to get a dude like that fired.


but anyway, were there signs that said "Helmets are Required" or something like that?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> They are also currently discussing making helmets required for horseback riding as well.


I don't ride motorcycles or mountain bikes or anything, but I love horseback riding. There is NO way you would catch me in a helmet on the back of a horse. The only horseback riding-specific helmets I have seen are the ones that either jockeys or the chicks on show horses wear. I say "neigh" to both. :laugh:


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

I don't have a problem wearing a helmet when mountain biking, it's dangerous flying down a steep hill with tress off to every side of you, one hit and you are dead. If you fall of a horse when it's jumping that could easily result in a concussion, so again it makes sense to wear one there. I don't see risk to my cranium when I am snowboarding, skateboarding, or riding my bike around town.

But when it comes to snowboarding I do not see the need to wear a helmet, I have never put myself in so much danger in a terrain park that I would need one, I land my shit clean 95% of the time and I have never not once in my 23 years of skiing and snowboarding ever hit my head or even come close. I am always riding in control.

It would make more sense to have a mandatory helmet rule for double black diamonds, where there are unmarked objects and cliffs, shit that can catch you off guard. But the whole idea of a Terrain park is that it is a controlled environment, the risk is minimal when compared to a double black.

tl;dr its my decision to not wear a helmet and that cheesedick should've respected it, just as I respected the mountains rules despite not agreeing with it.


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

I have a season pass for Wachusett. It is a pretty small mountain. I wouldn't be surpised if Wachusett has the biggest ration of passes pulled to skiers/snowboarders. Me and my friends have been pretty lucky with the ski patrol there though. Last year, on our last run of the night, we stopped halfway down Ralphs, and had wrestling matche. When a group of Ski Patrol came by to make sure the slopes were clear, we just told them that we wanted to make our last run worth while, so we wrestled. On Friday, during the all nighter, a few of my friends almost had their passes taken for going off the trail. I wasn't with them, but I guess he took them, then gave them back ans said "Merry Christmas". But usually, the Wachusett Ski Patrol are dicks.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Bagels said:


> I have a season pass for Wachusett. It is a pretty small mountain. I wouldn't be surpised if Wachusett has the biggest ration of passes pulled to skiers/snowboarders. Me and my friends have been pretty lucky with the ski patrol there though. Last year, on our last run of the night, we stopped halfway down Ralphs, and had wrestling matche. When a group of Ski Patrol came by to make sure the slopes were clear, we just told them that we wanted to make our last run worth while, so we wrestled. On Friday, during the all nighter, a few of my friends almost had their passes taken for going off the trail. I wasn't with them, but I guess he took them, then gave them back ans said "Merry Christmas". But usually, the Wachusett Ski Patrol are dicks.


Yeah, how was the all nighter? I went last year and it got really crazy later on in the night.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

damn alot of you ****** are hardcore


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

Wet. I got there at 11 am Friday and left at 5am Saturday. It was really nice until 7 when it started to rain. I chilled in the lodge until 10:30. I was just too bored. I then got in like 20 runs until my friends decided to come back out around 1. By then, it had stopped raining. It was really foggy and kind of misty. Even with all the rain, I thought it was better than last year. It never got really crowded, and most of the people stayed in the lodge. I went for the full 22 hours last year before they shut the lifts down early. The lines were rediculous. There were no lines this year past 7. It was really warm out too, so the rain really wasn't that bad. I could go really fast on that snow too. It got kind of scary straightlining Smith. Overall, you missed out on a good time. Staying dry is overrated.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Bagels said:


> Wet. I got there at 11 am Friday and left at 5am Saturday. It was really nice until 7 when it started to rain. I chilled in the lodge until 10:30. I was just too bored. I then got in like 20 runs until my friends decided to come back out around 1. By then, it had stopped raining. It was really foggy and kind of misty. Even with all the rain, I thought it was better than last year. It never got really crowded, and most of the people stayed in the lodge. I went for the full 22 hours last year before they shut the lifts down early. The lines were rediculous. There were no lines this year past 7. It was really warm out too, so the rain really wasn't that bad. I could go really fast on that snow too. It got kind of scary straightlining Smith. Overall, you missed out on a good time. Staying dry is overrated.


Damn! Sounded like a good time. Last years wasn't to good. Way to many drunk people and towards the end all the trails were just mogul fields.


----------

